# Finish on Adirondack Chairs



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just finished drawing up my plans for a set of adirondack chairs, its spring time after all haha. I have a question about finishes for the chairs. What do you prefer?

The chairs arnt for anyone in particular, basically just a project to keep me busy, so there are no finish requests. Im planning on using cedar for the entire project.

Im thinking about three options, 1. Natural finish with a water sealer, 2. Natural gloss finish, and 3. Painted finish.

So basically just wanted some input on what you like, what you think sells, and whats practical in finishes

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

New2Woodworking said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just finished drawing up my plans for a set of adirondack chairs, its spring time after all haha. I have a question about finishes for the chairs. What do you prefer?
> 
> ...


If you use Cedar, you don't need to use any finish. They will just get a dark silvery color. You could use a penetrating oil, which would prolong the weathering process. Paint would be the best finish for UV protection, but, you will have a maintenance issue.












 







.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

I made a pair of adirondack chairs last year for my first project and I agree with cabinetman on not using a finish. I did put a decking sealer on my cypress chairs though and they held up alright, but even after one year, they're starting to fade. Personally, I think cedar is too nice looking of a wood to paint. If it was pine, I'd say go for it. 

I have a couple pics uploaded to my account so take a look, those are unfinished.


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Au Natural*

Great chairs, just the look I'm going for!

Yea, I agree cedar is gorgeous looking, would be a shame to paint over it. However, my biggest worry is like you said, longevity, thats why I was thinking some sort of lacquer finish. It would give it a nice gloss and would be pretty good protection from the elements. Please correct me if I'm wrong, haha, just going off of what I read from different sites.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. I'm no pro, but since cedar is a popular decking wood to its weather resistance, IMO you're best best would be a deck stain/sealer. Like decks though, you'll have to wash or sand the crud that builds up on it every couple years and re-stain to keep it looking good. If/when you get sick of doing that, then paint it. 

Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Woodsphere (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello I am new to the site , really enjoy it. I have been building adirondack chairs out of cypress for 30 yrs. I have learn over time it's best to sand your project no finer than 150 grit , always use titebond 111 ulimate glue for outdoors and to seal it with something like Olympic waterguard clear finish or Thompson water sealer and it will last forever. Reseal about once a year. If there are stains, mildew, resand those areas before resealing. It will retain the natural color and waterproof it. Thanks


----------



## elks (Sep 16, 2010)

If you do have cedar and use it, be careful with trying to use sealants etc. until the wood has had plenty of time to dry. I know several people who installed a new cedar deck then tried using a product like thompson water seal only to have all the oil come back up. I believe it is recomended to let cedar weather for atleast 1 year before finishing and protecting it.


----------



## mosswood (Apr 22, 2011)

I made some adirondacks a couple years back, in that case I used pine and painted the finish because that is the look I was going for. Couple suggestions:

1. If using Cedar as was stated before consider leaving natural, it's a great look and naturally rot resistant so no finish needed

2. If painting or finishing consider applying finish to the parts prior to assembly, especially considering all of the slats etc it's a lot easier to get paint on them before they are put together. If you plan on conceeling your screws you will just have to add the touch ups after assembly. Waited to paint my first ones until after they were assembled, pain in the but. Learned my lesson and second onese much easier!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

if i were you i would put a clear coat of varnish to protect the wood from the weather but to still keep the great look of ceder


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

ANother option for finish on cedar, if you can find it, is Flood's Clear Wood Finish. It's a penetrating oil like Thompsons, but much, much better.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I just did come cedar tables for the outside and used spar varnish. I really like the way they came out and so did my friend whom I built them for. The pics are in the "projects showcase" section under Cedar tables for the pool if you wanna check them out.

Robert


----------



## dining sets (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice :yes:


----------

